# Moss wall - best moss?



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I've heard Flame and Taiwan are good choices.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have tried Christmas moss and Java Moss. The Java Moss looked horrible. As for the Christmas moss, it looked awesome. That was until I got BBA in it.


----------



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think Christmas look awesome


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I think all mentioned could be good. Java moss could work, but you would have to keep it trimmed or it will just get all knarly. I actually want to build a wall too. Who has some moss to share?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

peacock or weeping is good also, as it the bushy type of moss.


----------



## AshleyMac (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried with Java Moss and it looked a mess...Most of the walls I have seen have been Christmas Moss and they looked beautiful.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Java moss does work, but as previous posters have said, you have to trim it a lot so it grows pretty even. But something bushy works much better. Ricca, FF, and subwassertang all work great as well for bushy walls.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Taiwan Moss is pretty nice if you google some pics. Just takes lots of patience for it to look nice.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Spike moss is beautiful


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I have one going right now with peacock, looks very nice even though it hasnt fully filled in yet.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

My X-Mas moss wall looked good, but it needs a larger tank. It'll get really thick especially with CO2 injection. 3-4 inches Thick. 

I personally like my weeping moss and mini xmas wall better. Slower growing but looks better afterward.


----------



## 91Atrac (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone tried rose moss? I can't find alot on them and was planning in trying a wall with it


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Subwassertang works awesome.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

91Atrac said:


> Anyone tried rose moss? I can't find alot on them and was planning in trying a wall with it


Trying it but it's still too early to tell.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

anyone seen a flame moss wall? i have a ton of the stuff


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I think moss walls should have the "weeping" look and flame moss just shoots upwards. I currently have a moss wall with Christmas moss and it looks awesome.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Mini Pellia will look the best in my opinion - may not be the easiest or fastest.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Mini Pellia will look the best in my opinion - may not be the easiest or fastest.


Would love to see a photo.


----------



## kiddjam (Mar 16, 2011)

java moss


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm working with Taiwan Moss in my big tank. You can see pics on my last page of my journal.


----------



## 91Atrac (Jan 13, 2012)

Your wall looks almost identical to Christmas moss wall I had. 

I'll post a pic once I find it haha


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

One of the local people in my aquarium society has xmas moss to spare--I'm going to give it a try!


----------

